# Reel Mower Shipping



## Flow8966 (Mar 22, 2017)

I am considering purchasing a toro greensmaster 1600 that is located in Florida. I will have to pay for shipppng and was wondering what company should I use to ship the mower from Florida to Mississippi. Any suggestions??


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Flow8966 said:


> I am considering purchasing a toro greensmaster 1600 that is located in Florida. I will have to pay for shipppng and was wondering what company should I use to ship the mower from Florida to Mississippi. Any suggestions??


Are you buying from an individual or a company? The used turf equipment shops will usually have some freight carriers that they work with, and may be able to secure a better rate than shopping on your own. If buying from an individual or if you are on your own with shipping arrangements, a lot will depend on whether or not the seller is willing to palletize/band it for you. If the seller won't palletize it so it can be shipped via LTL freight, you will probably need to look into something like uShip. I know some have used it to ship greens mowers with success.

I really like those GM1600's. I think it's because I liked the wider cut of the 27" Tru-Cut I had. You have a yard where that would really work nicely. Keep us posted! :thumbup:


----------



## Flow8966 (Mar 22, 2017)

Did you have a grooved roller for your trucut? What do you cut with now?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Flow8966 said:


> Did you have a grooved roller for your trucut? What do you cut with now?


I had a smooth roller on my Tru-Cut, but I no longer own it. I have a Toro GM1000 and a JD220E now. Reel mowers are kind of a sickness.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

just had my Toro Greensmaster 3150 triplex and verticuts reels sent from Florida to Lubbock, TX for just over $600 - they put the mower and reels together on a pallet. My other Toro triplex was shipped from new jersey to Lubbock using U-ship and was $800 ish

Tru-cuts only have solid rollers that I can find unless custom made - the big three company mowers have many more options for front roller sizes, weights and groove patterns


----------



## Flow8966 (Mar 22, 2017)

I agree!!! Just bought the trucut last year new and I am thinking that I will probably get a better cut with the toro. What do you think. Could you see the difference when switched to the toro?


----------



## Flow8966 (Mar 22, 2017)

I did go to the Uship site and request a free quote. They said that the average price would probably be around $320.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

$320 isn't too bad. I had a TurfNet dealer ship me a GM1000 on a pallet from FL to TX for $200. That's the benefit of a mower broker/dealer, the better shipping rates.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Flow8966 said:


> I agree!!! Just bought the trucut last year new and I am thinking that I will probably get a better cut with the toro. What do you think. Could you see the difference when switched to the toro?


I think there is a better cut with a greens mower over a TruCut/Mclane. It's almost like going from rotary to reel but not as extreme. Plus it is SO MUCH easier to dial in the reel to bedknife.


----------



## Flow8966 (Mar 22, 2017)

Powerful words Quinn!!! I am getting excited.


----------



## Red Cup (Feb 15, 2017)

Flow8966 said:


> Powerful words Quinn!!! I am getting excited.


Just curious, what part of MS are you from? I was going to guess Flowood.


----------



## Flow8966 (Mar 22, 2017)

I am located in the Mississippi Delta around Cleveland, MS.


----------

